# rating fluctuations



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

so i'm still pretty new ... 126 trips at a 4.86 rating ... however, my 1 day rating after 30 trips was at 4.95 yesterday until midnight hit, and it suddenly started dropping pretty fast ... down to a 4.82 for the day ... with that said nothing changed on my part, and no real issues came up ... I can only attribute it to people being more intoxicated, and therefore more critical in their ratings ... imo I should be getting nothing but 5's ... I have a large comfortable ford 500 with leather seats that's always clean and smells good ... I'm on time and never get lost ... I always offer water or gum ... I make conversation if spoken to or stay quiet if I see someone wants to relax ... I have Spotify enabled if anyone wants to use that feature ... I don't drive like a maniac etc etc ... I've never been in a cab that offers anything like that ... how this isn't always 5 stars is beyond me ...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I see the problem: Got no happy ending!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

What kind of 'smell good' is your ride? Sometimes what a driver thinks smells good is bad to someone else. I never 'scent' my ride with anything but a soap cleaning of the leather seats and shampoo the carpet every so often just to keep it in the neutral scent zone with maybe an ever so slight touch of soap smell after shampooing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I see the problem: Got no happy ending!


good one lol ... ive also never received any e-mails regarding averages in my city ... ive been driving for 2 weeks and 2 days


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> What kind of 'smell good' is your ride? Sometimes what a driver thinks smells good is bad to someone else. I never 'scent' my ride with anything but a soap cleaning of the leather seats and shampoo the carpet every so often just to keep it in the neutral scent zone with maybe an ever so slight touch of soap smell after shampooing.


I have a febreeze car freshener ... and ive got many compliments over it ... we get people that wreak of cigs ... booze ... whatever ... not to mention I eat take out once during my shift and don't want my car smelling like thai food or whatever


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

************ said:


> I have a febreeze car freshener ... and ive got many compliments over it ... we get people that wreak of cigs ... booze ... whatever ... not to mention I eat take out once during my shift and don't want my car smelling like thai food or whatever


A. Don't expect your rating to hang at 5. It just ain't gonna happen. Don't even think about the rating. Just do the deal and keep moving on to the next ride.

B. Since you just started your rating will be prone to more fluctuations until you get a few hundred fares under your belt where it will then start to stabilize, usually somewhere between the 4.7-4.8 range. If that ain't good enough they can kiss yer ass.

C. If I was a pax and could smell some chemical trail in your vehicle, I'd rate you down just for that.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am at 1300+ rides and I drive a very clean, well maintained prius. I get a lot of 5 stars and suddenly get dinged with 1 star. i am now at a 4.89 rating and it almost never changes. This means, assholes are 1/50th of my pax! I can't understand why anyone would give me a 1 star.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> A. Don't expect your rating to hang at 5. It just ain't gonna happen. Don't even think about the rating. Just do the deal and keep moving on to the next ride.
> 
> B. Since you just started your rating will be prone to more fluctuations until you get a few hundred fares under your belt where it will then start to stabilize, usually somewhere between the 4.7-4.8 range. If that ain't good enough they can kiss yer ass.
> 
> C. If I was a pax and could smell some chemical trail in your vehicle, I'd rate you down just for that.


As a driver I would never give another driver less than a 5 unless something really justified it ... And the febreeze freshener I have is subtle and imo necessary


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I believe the main reason I can keep my rating at around 4.9 for 1,300 rides is me being allergic to almost anything. For that reason, even febreeze smells offensive to me. I recently changed my floor mats, I got brand new ones. There must not be dust, offensive or overpowering smells in my car. I will be reacting to them before my passengers do! I never eat in car. If my pick up happens to be a grocery shopper, I text them asking to double bag any smelly items like onion, garlic etc and tighten it so it won't smell the car.

Still I sometimes get people smelling pot, cigarettep, alchool or some other weird thing that I pcannot control. I try to beat their odor by driving with windows down. If it still smells to me, I am very sensitive to odors, I then take a double mint gum just before picking up a customer. It refreshes the air in the car and if I still feel the funny smell from previous pax, I explain that previous pax left a funny smell and despite doing everything it still lingers.

I believe there will always be people to rate you low by perceived differences on things like politics, religion, ethnic background etc...

Rating in nature is subjective, there us almost nothing you can do about it. I try to avoid trips that have bad karma even before they start! For example, pax gives wrong address and calls asking 'where are you?' With an attitude. This is a potential 1 star waiting to happen. I respond by Cancelling the trip.

I hope this helps.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

************ said:


> As a driver I would never give another driver less than a 5 unless something really justified it ... And the febreeze freshener I have is subtle and imo necessary


There is no such thing as a subtle chemical odor. I personally find them offensive and possibly harmful. So do a lot of other pax.

As to ratings, there are numerous legit reasons to rate a driver less than 5 stars. I gave a few examples where I hammered UberX drivers on ratings. One driver made us stand outside the car in freezing weather while he recited all the various auxiliary cables he had available in his new Ford Fusion. Who gives a shit. We're going 2 miles to the next bar. Get on with it a-hole. I could give a damn about your ride or your cables and aux. hookups or how you can power somebodies iPad. Do you see any of us toting an iPad? Uh, no. We are however freezing standing here while you blow about your ride and cables. Idiot.


----------

